# Starting in the Reserve



## rob1111 (6 Feb 2011)

Here is my situation: 
- 40 years old. 
- Great shape (under 11 minute 1.5 mile, years of martial arts [karate blue belt, muay thai, boxing, etc., 6 races a year min, etc).
- Bachelor of Commerce degree with International Business specialization (spent time in Taiwan during degree to learn language and culture).
- Volunteer in Search & Rescue. Training in SAR techniques.
- Small arms trained (used to shoot competitively)
- Work in IT as a manager

While my career is rewarding and helps pay all the bills (2 kids + 1 wife) the time I spend in SAR is far more exciting. Therefore I have been looking at opportunities to spend more time doing this sort of work. I thought the reserve units might be a good start.

My post is to ask those out there (who are qualified to answer) what I can expect from joining the reserve. I am not in it for the money but instead want to learn new skills. I am worried however that it may just be a lot of standing around which I do enough of already.

Looking at the New West Reserve Unit.

Anybody have experience or suggestions here?
Thanks


----------



## Nauticus (6 Feb 2011)

When you say New West Res Unit, I assume you mean the Royal Westminster Regiment (Westies), which are infantry reserves. Between them, and between them and the Seaforth Highlanders, probably some of the best infantry reserve units you can join. If armoured is what you're looking for, there's the BC Dragoons based out of downtown Vancouver, and a variety of other options in support (Jericho Garrison, etc).

The reserves are good for what they are. Part time military. They do qualify you to eventually volunteer for operational duty, so the training is top notch for the most part. From what I've been told by everyone, you get out of the reserves what you put in.

Your first step would be to determine what trade you're looking for, and whether you'd like to apply as an NCM or officer.


----------



## MikeL (6 Feb 2011)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/bcdragoons/content_e.html

Mission: The British Columbia Dragoons is a Reserve Armoured Regiment based in Kelowna and Vernon, British Columbia.


The BC Regiment is based in Vancouver, not the BCD's Nauticus


----------



## justmyalias (6 Feb 2011)

Keep in mind that the Reserve Parade nights are jam packed.  If the unit is organized and switched on, the three hours you'll spend there will be FULL of training and good times.  Hardly any 'standing around'.  EDIT (forgot the weekends): Moreover, your week-end excercises will similarly be jam packed & rewarding.  Remember, Reserves, 'week-end warriors'.  They try to get in the whole Reg Force mon-fri experience in 3 hours a week and a week-end a month.  That's a LOT of training to be completed.

It's the Garrison Reg Units that you have to be asking these types of questions to, lol.  When there's stuff to be done, you better believe they're peddle-to-the-metal and it's work work work.  However when there's nothing to be done, they still have to go to work, and that's when the broom pushing and 'disappear till 1130' may (as reported) start happening.

Your parade nights should be just the 3hours or so of 'change of pace' which you describe is what you need to spice up your weekly routine.

A part of me wonders if your diverse professional training & background would be better served simply going reg force as a SAR tech?  Isn't that what you want?  Do they have Reserve Posns for SAR?  

Where you thinking of NCM or Officer?  I wonder how things are nowadays, but back in the day even when you had a skilled mbr come into a Reserve unit, they started off as Private-but with displays of character &/or leadership were fast-tracked up in rank to appropriately reflect their maturity and professionalism.  I'm sure it was also to reciprocate the sentiment that the unit wanted to keep the interest of such a valued mbr of the unit, RATHER than risk them losing interest and releasing LOL.


----------



## Nauticus (6 Feb 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/bcdragoons/content_e.html
> 
> Mission: The British Columbia Dragoons is a Reserve Armoured Regiment based in Kelowna and Vernon, British Columbia.
> 
> ...



My apologies, I have been corrected.


----------



## rob1111 (7 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the great replies everyone. Really appreciate all the info. I am going to go to call the recruiting number for the Royal Westminster Regiment to get more information then hopefully I can drop in to check out one evening. Sounds much more attractive after reading your comments.

To answer some of your questions: 
1) Do I want to go full time CF and apply to be a SAR Tech? I would like to but with two kids and an established way of life for the family it is extremely hard to change career/salary like that. I figure I can begin in the Reserve and see where it takes me. SAR is very rewarding and great training so doing that full time would be a dream come true. It would just be tough to reduce the salary until I could build back up again.

2) Do I want to start as an officer or not? I honestly don't know. Does it speed things up? Is skipping steps a good idea?

3) What trade am I looking for? I didn't specify this as many people here want to jump right into something exotic without doing the prereqs. Sure HUMINT or SAR Tech would be amazing but I figured I would worry about that once I actually got in and started doing some work.
I guess SAR Tech would be good fit for me...

Besides the Royal Westminster Regiment are there any other reserve units you would recommend in that area? I live in Coquitlam. 
Do they specialize in different trades?

Thanks again!


----------



## Nauticus (7 Feb 2011)

rob1111 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great replies everyone. Really appreciate all the info. I am going to go to call the recruiting number for the Royal Westminster Regiment to get more information then hopefully I can drop in to check out one evening. Sounds much more attractive after reading your comments.
> 
> To answer some of your questions:
> 1) Do I want to go full time CF and apply to be a SAR Tech? I would like to but with two kids and an established way of life for the family it is extremely hard to change career/salary like that. I figure I can begin in the Reserve and see where it takes me. SAR is very rewarding and great training so doing that full time would be a dream come true. It would just be tough to reduce the salary until I could build back up again.
> ...


Each "drill hall" may have more than one reserve unit attached to it. I've spent a little time at the mess (ie. beer) in a few of the Lower Mainland ones, and I will admit, I was impressed.

My advice is to choose a trade, then find and see if there are any units available for that trade. I thought forces.ca had a reserve unit finder search tool, but I don't have time right now to find it for you.


----------



## lethalLemon (7 Feb 2011)

Out of *Colonel Sherman Armoury* in Richmond runs 12 Military Police Platoon (Military Police), 12 (Vancouver) Service Company (Logistics and Support)
*Bessborough Armoury* in Vancouver, you have 15 Field Regiment (Royal Canadian Artillery) with a Battery in Aldergrove
*Seaforth Armoury* in Vancouver houses The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada (Infantry)
*Beatty Street Drill Hall* in Vancouver is home to The British Columbia Regiment (Armoured Reconnaissance)
*Queen's Ave Armoury* in New Westminster is where you'll find 'A' Company - The Royal Westminster Regiment (Infantry), 'B' Coy at CFS Aldergrove
*JP Fell Armoury* located in North Vancouver is home to 6 Engineer Squadron, as sub unit of 39 Combat Engineer Regiment (Combat Engineer)

and finally:
*Jericho Garrison* in Vancouver houses 12 (Vancouver) Field Ambulance (Medical Services Branch)

Vancouver also has a Intelligence Company detachment in Vancouver as well, but I do believe it's staffed by Reg F personnel.

The last news on status of Reserve units in Lower Mainland BC - BCR is hiring Armoured Recce Crewman, 15 Fd Regiment is hiring Artillery Soldiers and 12 Svc Bn has few various positions available; but there's not a lot. It may have change over the last 2 months - the CFRC tends to not know if the units have availabilities so it's best to go into the units and talk to them.


----------

